# Flushing Black Water Tank w/Grey Water



## Camperjack (Mar 24, 2004)

Have any of you tried this method of cleaning your black water tank?

1. Empty black water tank
2. hold approx 12 " of sewer hose straight up in front of trailer drain to stop drainage.
3. Open grey water tank valve - grey water back flushes into black water tank - allow a good measure of grey water to enter black water tank
4. IMPORTANT: Close grey water tank valve to prevent black water from entering grey tank
5. Lower sewer hose and allow black water tank to drain again
6. Repeat above steps 3-4 times

A full timer showed me this technique when draining his tanks at the dump station -he claimed it works like a charm and has never had a problem. Any thoughts???
Camperjack

(When you arrive home and want to use your spray wand - this should help clean out most of the bulk stuff left in the black water tank so the work at home is much less... )


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

Yeah, sure sounds neat!!!!(messy!!!) Let me know how it works after you try it once. Better yet, I would have to see it to believe it-----from at least 10 feet away!!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Can't say I've seen that. After using the No-Fuss Flush system this weekend I think I've found the bets setup for me.


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Seems a bit dodgy to me. I don't know how much head pressure the grey tank will really have to push into the black. Seems like the risk is high for some backflow, perhaps an ever small amount, but if you don't have much in your grey and you try this, as soon as the two tanks level out it will mix.

that said, having some black in your grey may not be the "end of the world". I bought the flush king a few weeks ago and am pretty pleased. I was not up to the task of undoing the underbelly/etc to put the quickie flush in.

Danny


----------



## strongj (Aug 2, 2004)

I also picked up a Flush King and used it this weekend. Worked great. Now I need to get a better sewer hose. The one the dealer gave me developed pin hole leaks all over the place!


----------

